# Generation 5 Starter Pokemon



## I Love May - Indigo (May 9, 2010)

(Grass Pokemon Master emailed this thread to me)

So what do we have here?

Starter Pokemon No. 1: It has a springy tail, more of a Marill tail than Spoink. May have Turtwig leaf on his head. May be a mutated Eevee.

Starter Pokemon No. 2: Three leaved clover on its tail. Cyndaquil head. Also has a cross between Cresselia/Leafeon body.

Starter Pokemon No. 3: Pokemon made of rubber?

Discuss, discuss, discuss.


----------



## Blaziking the God General (May 9, 2010)

For future reference, we're discussing Black and White things in this thread.


----------

